# 1962 American Kingsize



## Gimletbikes (Jul 13, 2022)

After being contracted to spruce-up a friends' post-war Schwinn I decided I had to have one of my own. Hopefully this will be a rider for me.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 14, 2022)

my first priority is to get this thing rolling so I can ride it and see how it feels. Going to need some new axle bearings. This one was shy a few. Got a new axle & seal kit ordered


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 14, 2022)

This is the aesthetic I'm going for. I'd like to heavy-duty it up. (Not those pedals) 

I gotta find a bar like that


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2022)

Boy Scout bars is what you're after. No ape hangers? 😟 ....... 😂


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 15, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Boy Scout bars is what you're after. No ape hangers? 😟 ....... 😂



Thanks man - that's exactly the keyword I needed. Found a nice set. Ape hangers haahaahaa - I'm not _that_ tall


----------



## juvela (Jul 16, 2022)

-----

looks like good fun, thanks for sharing

in this image it appears hub cones may be pitted/spawled 

do you plan to reuse them?




-----


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 16, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> looks like good fun, thanks for sharing
> 
> ...



No, I've ordered a new axle kit with new bearings, cones & seals. I agree, those cones look pretty shot. 

I'm a little worried - the new set i ordered is for a schwinn script hub. I'm hoping that this _made in america_ hub is similar enough for that scripty stuff to work. I may be disappointed. I suppose that's what makes the game interesting


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 16, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> No, I've ordered a new axle kit with new bearings, cones & seals. I agree, those cones look pretty shot.
> 
> I'm a little worried - the new set i ordered is for a schwinn script hub. I'm hoping that this _made in america_ hub is similar enough for that scripty stuff to work. I may be disappointed. I suppose that's what makes the game interesting



I'm not sure if the script cones will work. That looks like a later 200 model hub but I'm not sure if they use the same cones


----------



## juvela (Jul 16, 2022)

-----

thank you for the response

have not before run across one of those "made in america" marked hubs

is it a Wald item? other?


-----


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 16, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I'm not sure if the script cones will work. That looks like a later 200 model hub but I'm not sure if they use the same cones



Yeah, you're right. The diameter of the bearings & seals are too big. Need to find a script hub, 'cause this _made in the usa_ hub is a little cheap-y.


----------



## bloo (Jul 16, 2022)

I've not seen that one either. Around 1961 (and probably 1962) there are enough variations of Schwinn and Schwinn Approved front hubs it can drive you a bit nuts. I am no expert on this subject, far from it, but there are old threads here you can do the deep dive in if you want. I believe _at least_ _3 different_ axle threads are possible in 1961, just in low flange 5/16"-ish axle front hubs. Never mind cones.


 In the past people here have been advised to replace the whole hub just to get an axle and cones. Some of these are German. For a Schwinn American, which I believe they brought back in 62, they would have had to source an American hub and they had been using a bunch of European ones. The good news is since it was made in USA, it is probably _sort of_ standard somehow even in it isn't any Schwinn standard. I wouldn't rule out Wald. I am like a dog with a bone when it comes to stuff like this and probably wouldn't stop until I had identified and replaced the parts. I can't argue that makes any sense, but there it is. Replacing the hub is probably the easiest way.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

I always thought that the American had the Schwinn Script front hub unless it was the HD. Then it would be a Bendix?


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 16, 2022)

bloo said:


> I've not see that one either. Around 1961 (and probably 1962) there are enough variations of Schwinn and Schwinn Approved front hubs it can drive you a bit nuts. I am no expert on this subject, far from it, but there are old threads here you can do the deep dive in if you want. I believe _at least_ _3 different_ axle threads are possible in 1961, just in low flange 5/16"-ish axle front hubs. Never mind cones.View attachment 1663800 In the past people here have been advised to replace the whole hub just to get an axle and cones. Some of these are German. For a Schwinn American, which I believe they brought back in 62, they would have had to source an American hub and they had been using a bunch of European ones. The good news is since it was made in USA, it is probably _sort of_ standard somehow even in it isn't any Schwinn standard. I wouldn't rule out Wald. I am like a dog with a bone when it comes to stuff like this and probably wouldn't stop until I had identified and replaced the parts. I can't argue that makes any sense, but there it is. Replacing the hub is probably the easiest way.



Wow. Awesome input. Thank you. I started the ball rolling on a complete replacement front hub, just to be safe. I found one reasonably priced and fairly similar, so with the same flange diameter. With any luck, I may be able to plug in the bearings and seals and get rolling. Worst case scenario, I'll lace in the new hub.

The wheelset was a generous additional perk free of charge w/ the purchase of this frameset, so I don't mind at all doing a little extra legwork to get this contraption rolling.

In other news, I dug in to the bendix red band earlier today and that thing is rock solid. Just needed some fresh green grease and it's gtg.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 16, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I always thought that the American had the Schwinn Script front hub unless it was the HD. Then it would be a Bendix?



Any more info on a Bendix front hub specific to '62? I have been thinking I'd like to go HD w the wheelset. 12 gauge spokes look badass.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> Any more info on a Bendix front hub specific to '62? I have been thinking I'd like to go HD w the wheelset. 12 gauge spokes look badass.



The Americans with 14 ga spokes all used the Schwinn script hub found on the Corvettes and mid-higher end models. The Union hub (200) was on the budget models, fleet, Spitfire etc..

Here's a NOS piece for sale, but the American didn't use these.








						NOS Schwinn Model 200 Front Hub | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

This is a 28 hole NOS Schwinn model 200 front hub. It is in new condition. The axle and hub have Schwinn Approved stamped on them. $31 shipped priority mail. PayPal FF




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2022)

Scott has a Bendix NOS for sale on the bay. Looks like, but doesn't mention the hole size for the 105 spokes,13.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/304511478610?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jul 16, 2022)

Pretty sure the 62 HDA came with a Bendix model K. But unlike the model K on a CT it doesn't have a floating axle.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 28, 2022)

In little bits over the last week I've leveled the rusty spots & polished the paint. I put in temp bearings & axle in the front wheel and rebuilt the coaster hub. It rides great. Next, I'm looking into a heavier duty Mesinger 7000. And hope to heavy-duty-up that S-7 wheelset. Definitely havent settled on a handlebar yet. Love those chubby tires


----------



## tacochris (Jul 28, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> In little bits over the last week I've leveled the rusty spots & polished the paint. I put in temp bearings & axle in the front wheel and rebuilt the coaster hub. It rides great. Next, I'm looking into a heavier duty Mesinger 7000. And hope to heavy-duty-up that S-7 wheelset. Definitely havent settled on a handlebar yet. Love those chubby tires
> 
> View attachment 1671033
> 
> ...



Black patina really is the most stunning patina color in my opinion.  It ages with real beauty!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 28, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Black patina really is the most stunning patina color in my opinion.  It ages with real beauty!



Yes! Especially with that red oxide primer underneath - thanks


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 31, 2022)

Today was man-up-the-American day. I installed some solid, wider block pedals. They are rebuildable. I put a temporary seat on that is more appropriate for my weight (Mesinger 7000 still on the way). Also, I took the black grips off a girl's bike and put them on here. All black parts. All, better than before. It's a much better ride now. Oh yeah, and I stuck a Dutch bell on the OG handlebars because I will always have one non-American part on this bike. And the bell sounds awesome.

Re. handlebars: i want 5 inches of rise to get the bars above the seat plane. Any suggestions? Scout bar? Cycle truck bar? Any other early 60's bars have that much rise? I really dont want a taller stem.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 31, 2022)

The tandem stoker bars have quite a rise and not sure if those are the same on the cycle truck or not. There were different bars used on the tandems over the years. Here's a 69.


----------



## bloo (Jul 31, 2022)

I understand why you want more rise, but I don't like the way taller bars look so I am afraid I won't be much help. I am not sure boy scouts would be any taller than what you have (but they would look great!). Some steerhorns would also look great, but probably wouldn't gain you anything in height either. Paperboys might gain a little but not very much and well... they look the way they look.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 31, 2022)

I like the bars on the King Sting and other similar bars, but the stem will need to be changed out.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 31, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> I like the bars on the King Sting and other similar bars, but the stem will need to be changed out.



I remember this bike well! I am not opposed to this. I appreciate your suggestions. I had not considered the stoker bars from the tandem, either - that could be pretty cool too.


----------



## Steve Baltera (Aug 1, 2022)

Look for sidewinder bars.They are pinched at the cross brace so you can use the same stem.I think they measure 28 across and have about a 5 inch rise.Hope this helps.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 1, 2022)

Electra cafe cruiser bars are around 5” high. I have them on 2 bikes. Comfy and cheap. Pick ‘em up at a Trek dealer.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 8, 2022)

I got a deal on a Mesinger 7000 that needs work. The rubber cover had lifted of off the nose of the saddle. So it took it off. My goal is to try and recover the seat with leather. Also, I want to disassemble & treat the chassis for rust, but I'm a little stumped about how to get the nuts off the bolts that go through the big springs. Best guess so far is to maybe reach through the spring with some long nose channel locks and try to keep the bolt from spinning. I'm not optimistic about that approach. I'm just going to ride it without a cover for a while.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 8, 2022)

Good reference for future fenders 5128 & 5331.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 18, 2022)

Are there heavy duty springs for the mesinger 7000? I'm bottoming these out. I'm 225lbs. Surely I'm not the only heavy guy here. Can you get a fresh set of springs for these? Do i just need. Heavier duty seat?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 18, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> Are there heavy duty springs for the mesinger 7000? I'm bottoming these out. I'm 225lbs. Surely I'm not the only heavy guy here. Can you get a fresh set of springs for these? Do i just need. Heavier duty seat?
> 
> View attachment 1681654



You can get new springs yes , do you have the seat too low on the seat post so the top of it hits the bottom of the seat pan and stops it from going further? I'm not 225 so I could be wrong. I would think a new set of springs would be a bit stiffer.


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 18, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> You can get new springs yes , do you have the seat too low on the seat post so the top of it hits the bottom of the seat pan and stops it from going further? I'm not 225 so I could be wrong. I would think a new set of springs would be a bit stiffer.



Welp. You solved my problem. I've got 5/8" of seatpost sticking up above the chassis. I'm gonna hack that off today. I'll bet that'll do the trick. I got some add'l springs, too, for good measure


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 18, 2022)

Gimletbikes said:


> Welp. You solved my problem. I've got 5/8" of seatpost sticking up above the chassis. I'm gonna hack that off today. I'll bet that'll do the trick. I got some add'l springs, too, for good measure



You may be able to move the seat up on the post no need to cut it off. Usually the clamp will hold it with out hitting the shoulder of the post


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm running white fenders from a similar vintage Spitfire. They had pink or faded red pinstripes but I steel wooled those off. Eventually, if I stick with fenders, i think I'll like them better black with white tips. For now, they at least feel cohesive.

The rear fender's a little wonky because i used the original fender hole at the seat stay. I'll eventually drill a new hole in the correct place and they should sit a little more natural. The fender tab at the kickstand is broken off, so will fix that first.


----------



## RustyHornet (Aug 26, 2022)

Lookin good my friend! Glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Aug 26, 2022)

I am loving it - i ride it daily. It's sucha good riding bike. I'm restoring a set of old S-2s so, soon I'm gonna explore some fatter tires


----------

